# Video sur ipod touch



## krikoun (4 Février 2008)

Salut je voudrais savoir comme beaucoup apparement comment faire pour mettre de la video sur mon touch si il y a des ames charitable qui veulent prendre du temps afin de me l'expliquer en détail (ouais je suis pas très doué vous l'aurez compris).
Merci d'avance pour votre compassion!!!!!


----------



## Claude number X (4 Février 2008)

C'est simple il te faut les encoder ou convertir au bon format pour pouvoir les intégrer à ta bibliothèque iTunes. Plusieurs formats d'encapsulation .mov (Quicktime) sont reconnu. Mais pour faire plus simple et en bonne qualité mieux son AAC et vidéo MP4 (encodage H 264)
iTunes (ou directement Quicktime Pro s'il dispose des bon plug-in) peut le faire mais encodage très lent.
Handbrake est rapide et sympa à utiliser avec ses réglage iPod pour encoder tes DVD
Sinon, FFMpeg plus complet (et complexe) FFMpegXpeut convertir à peu près n'importe quel format vidéo.
Ces 2 derniers sont gratuits.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

isquint fait cela très bien...


----------



## Claude number X (5 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> isquint fait cela très bien...



Je viens de l'essayer pour réencoder quelques fichiers extraits de Youtube en FLV (mais assez clean). C'est bien pratique un curseur de réglage, un gros bouton et en plus une liste d'attente qui manque sur les autres softs. Bref très MacSpirit
Mais ça génère des fichiers d'un peu moins bonne qualité ou bien plus lourd qu'avec ffmepgX et des réglages affinés.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

Claude number X a dit:


> Je viens de l'essayer pour réencoder quelques fichiers extraits de Youtube en FLV (mais assez clean). C'est bien pratique un curseur de réglage, un gros bouton et en plus une liste d'attente qui manque sur les autres softs. Bref très MacSpirit
> Mais ça génère des fichiers d'un peu moins bonne qualité ou bien plus lourd qu'avec ffmepgX et des réglages affinés.


 
il faut encoder en h.264 et activer l'onglet _advanced_ pour affiner les settings.

mais depuis que *handbrake* intègre un module ipod (avant, il fallait prendre la version_ lite_ assez équivalente à isquint).
l'avantage, c'est que tu peux partir d'un dvd video et que l'encodeur x264, avec le codec avc/h.264 video est de bien meilleur qualité que celui d'_isquint_.

l'avantage de _isquint_ réside dans son extrême simplicité (interface minimale, commandes minimales).

edit: pour un débutant, je trouve que l'interface de *ffmpegx* est assez hermétique...


----------



## Claude number X (7 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> edit: pour un débutant, je trouve que l'interface de *ffmpegx* est assez hermétique...



C'est pas faux mais il y a également du mieux et ffmpeg intégre aussi, depuis peu, des preset iPod & iPhone. Le tout étant de les trouver car le menu déroulant ne saute pas à la face  

Je reste cependant entièrement d'accord avec ton analyse  

Perso je reste sur le couple Handbrake pour les DVD et ffmpeg pour tout le reste, mais je conseillerai dorénavant iSquint à tous ceux qui ne veulent pas se prendre la tête.
Et pour ceux qui, comme moi, focalise sur les artefacts ou la pixelisation liés à une compression MP4 au point de ne plus suivre un film et de passer son temps à regarder l'arrière plan ou le contour des personnages, ce sera ffmpeg 
Après quelques essais, on trouve ses marques... et on les sauvegarde


----------

